# Green Terror questions



## Cantra (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone I know has a green terror and wants to get rid of it and they offered to give it to me... What size tank should i get for it? How big will it get? What do I feed it... like what would be the best things to feed it (my friend only feeds it live foods but is that good enough for it or should i also feed it other things and what would those things be)? Are there any special requirements for it? and any other info you think would be best for me to know.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

11" listed size (fish often get bigger than the books say) carnivore, soft-water. I would say a 55 gallon tank based on its size, but ask someone whose kept them. The thing you need to know that if a S. american cichlid gets a name like Green Terror, its earned it. It likely will kill anything you keep with it short of another large, mean S. American cichlid and then only after they fight for dominance in a large enough tank. 

Carnivore, rather than piscavore. So meat rather than fish. I bet bugs and worms are good foods. Most big cichlids can learn to eat pellet, but he won't be happy with you.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They do not get 11 inches they stay around the 8" mark for the most part. They should be kept in atleast a 55g if you are just keeping the oone fish, if you want other fish with it make sure its atleast 75g+. They are agressive just like most cichlids but the name is just a name. I keep mine in a section of one of my larger tanks divided off from the rest of the tank seeing it will eat my stingrays. If you must keep it with other fish make sure they are bigger than it and less agressive. I feed mine blood worms NLS pellets and some garbage pellets from big als. It trully is an awesome fish, great colors and fins, if you get the fish you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Males certainly get larger than 8". Females are smaller. Earthworms (as EMC said) are great for food. They are smart. Can be tamed to eat from your hand!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wish that somebody had told that stupid 12 inch idiot that i used to have..he had to have a 50 gallon breeder all to himself....good thing i found a guy with a 10 inch female..he put them in a 75 together..almost overnight he became the almost perfect husband..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow i guess I was wrong sorry guys lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are a least two 'green terrors' in the hobby. Wouldn't surprise me at all if you were talking about different fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not to mention red terrors....they just may be meaner than the greens...in the reds ; the females have all the really nice color..if you have the room and like big fish ; reds are beauties.
nothing to be sorry about cray..i have been in this hobby for more than 35 years and am constantly learning stuff i have never even heard of..i am wrong about a lot of things..i just try not to let anybody know..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol blame it on old age.


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

well like somebody said before there are at least to types of green terror in the hobby. i actually know of more though. first of all there are one's with a gold to white tail and then there are one's with red tail. the color doesn't really have anything to do with size though. these can get up to 12in, but in a 55 gal, 10 is probably more realistic for males. (females will probably stop growing around 8-9in)

but there is also a short bodied green terror. i have had one of these and it was very interesting. i actually was moving and had to give it away before it was fully grown so i'm not exactly sure how big these will eventually get. i had a male that grew about 4.5in in about a year and a half. the difference between the two kinds of GT are growth rate and the short bodied one is a little more stocky


----------

